# Chkdsk prueft SSD dauernd und chkdsk zerstoert Daten



## Knogle (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community

Ich habe meine OCZ Agility 3 die jahrelang ohne Probleme lief durch eine OCZ Vetex 450 ersetzt , in der Hoffnung sie sei schneller was jedoch nicht der Fall ist
Naja
Ich habe sie nun schon seit einigen Monaten drinnen und sie macht immer wieder Probleme mit chkdsk
Erst wenn ich chkdsk ausfuehre werden irgendwelche Dateien zerstoert oder fehlen , vor dem ausfuehren von chkdsk jedoch nicht

Windows meckert im Betrieb immer das ich den PC neustarten soll um Laufwerksfehler zu beheben auf meinem Systemlaufwerk , der SSD
die andere Platte im PC hat zwar schon ein paar Macken , aber die laeuft immernoch fehlerfrei

So ein paar aeltere Chkdsk Logs der SSD

Achja beim Start steht manchmal statt C: einfach \\?GLOBALROOT und dann ne zahl in geschweiften klammern dahinter , und das auch wenn ich die andere 500gb platte abklemme



Einer der Datenträger muss auf Konsistenz überprüft werden.
Sie können die Datenträgerüberprüfung abbrechen, aber es
wird ausdrücklich empfohlen, den Vorgang fortzusetzen.
Die Datenträgerüberprüfung wird jetzt ausgeführt.

Phase 1: Die Basisdatei-Systemstruktur wird untersucht...
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x0 ist
von 0x8b8de9 an für möglicherweise 0xb Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x0
in der Datei 0x2b81 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Eintrag in der Attributliste
mit Typcode 128 in Datei 11137 wurde gelöscht.
Das Attribut mit der Instanzkennung 0x0 und der Segmentreferenz 0xc000000004a71
kann nicht gefunden werden. Der erwartete Attributtyp ist 0x80.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 19057 gelöscht.
Das Attribut mit der Instanzkennung 0x0 und der Segmentreferenz 0xb00000001ceb7
kann nicht gefunden werden. Der erwartete Attributtyp ist 0x80.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 118455 gelöscht.
Das Attribut mit der Instanzkennung 0x0 und der Segmentreferenz 0x800000001ff64
kann nicht gefunden werden. Der erwartete Attributtyp ist 0x80.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 130916 gelöscht.
Das Attribut mit der Instanzkennung 0x0 und der Segmentreferenz 0x700000001ff73
kann nicht gefunden werden. Der erwartete Attributtyp ist 0x80.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 130931 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0xa0 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x3 ist
von 0xdea13 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0xa0 und der Instanzkennung 0x3
in der Datei 0x14988 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (160, $I30) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 84360 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x1732df7 an für möglicherweise 0x11 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x150e9 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 86249 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0xa58546 an für möglicherweise 0xff Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x1518b belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 86411 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0xea0c56 an für möglicherweise 0x6 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x15c01 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 89089 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0xbfa93 an für möglicherweise 0xa Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x16bee belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 93166 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x3 ist
von 0x81c7c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x3
in der Datei 0x1ebe3 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 125923 gelöscht.
492544 Datensätze verarbeitet.

Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
7042 große Datensätze verarbeitet.

0 ungültige Datensätze verarbeitet.


Phase 2: Die Dateinamenverknüpfung wird untersucht...
Es wurde ein Abwärtszeiger (VCN 0x0) in Index "$I30" in Datei "0x14988" gefunden, der Index besitzt jedoch kein Indexzuordnungsattribut.
Der beschädigte Index $I30 in Datei 84360 wird entfernt.
Der gelöschte Index "$I30" in der Datei "84360" wird neu erstellt.
582936 Indexeinträge verarbeitet.

Indexüberprüfung beendet.
CHKDSK überprüft nicht indizierte Dateien, um die Verbindung mit dem ursprünglichen Verzeichnis wiederherzustellen.
Verwaiste Datei TEMPLA~1 (84366) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei Templates (84366) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei STARTM~1 (84367) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei Start Menu (84367) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei SendTo (84418) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei Recent (84419) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei PRINTE~1 (84420) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei Printer Shortcuts (84420) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei NETWOR~1 (84555) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei Network Shortcuts (84555) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 84360 wiederhergestellt.
Weitere Meldungen zur Wiederherstellung von verwaisten Elementen werden übersprungen.
11 nicht indizierte Dateien überprüft.

0 nicht indizierte Dateien wiederhergestellt.


Phase 3: Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden untersucht...
303 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SII der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
303 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SDH der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
303 nicht verwendete Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden aufgeräumt.
Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbeschreibungen beendet.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 11137 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 86249 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 86411 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 89089 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 93166 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 125923 eingefügt.
45203 Datendateien verarbeitet.

CHKDSK überprüft USN-Journal...
Die Überprüfung von USN-Journal ist abgeschlossen.
CHKDSK hat freien Speicher gefunden, der in der MFT-Bitmap (Master
File Table) als zugeordnet gekennzeichnet ist.
CHKDSK hat freien Speicher gefunden, der in der Volumebitmap als
zugeordnet gekennzeichnet ist.

Es wurden Korrekturen am Dateisystem vorgenommen.
Es sind keine weiteren Aktionen erforderlich.

116859903 KB Speicherplatz auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
115389172 KB in 221557 Dateien
279804 KB in 45197 Indizes
0 KB in fehlerhaften Sektoren
563979 KB vom System benutzt
65536 KB von der Protokolldatei belegt
626948 KB auf dem Datenträger verfügbar

4096 Bytes in jeder Zuordnungseinheit
29214975 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
156737 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger verfügbar

Interne Informationen:
00 84 07 00 0b 12 04 00 a9 52 07 00 00 00 00 00 .........R......
83 04 00 00 aa 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Die Überprüfung des Datenträgers wurde abgeschlossen.
Bitte warten Sie bis der Computer neu gestartet wurde.






Dateisystem auf I: wird überprüft.
Der Typ des Dateisystems ist NTFS.
Das aktuelle Laufwerk kann nicht gesperrt werden.
Bereitstellung des Volumes aufgehoben. Alle offenen Bezüge auf dieses
Volume sind ungültig.

CHKDSK überprüft Dateien (Phase 1 von 5)...
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x3 ist
von 0x5b00fc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x3
in der Datei 0xf25 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 3877 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0xa0 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8074 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0xa0 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x180a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (160, $I30) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 6154 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x5 ist
von 0x5a80e4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x5
in der Datei 0xad32 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 44338 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x5 ist
von 0x5a8204 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x5
in der Datei 0xce8b belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 52875 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8058 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0xd427 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 54311 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8060 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0xf30c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 62220 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x3 ist
von 0x5a80f0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x3
in der Datei 0x1343f belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 78911 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8044 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x1372c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 79660 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8024 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x1378c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 79756 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8028 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x1378f belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 79759 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8000 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x13823 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 79907 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a803c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x13827 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 79911 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0xa0 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8018 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0xa0 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x13917 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (160, $I30) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 80151 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0xa0 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0040 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0xa0 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x13bea belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (160, $I30) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 80874 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x5 ist
von 0x5a8014 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x5
in der Datei 0x13c0c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 80908 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8004 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x13c54 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 80980 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x3 ist
von 0x5a8038 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x3
in der Datei 0x13e47 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 81479 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x5 ist
von 0x5a81fc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x5
in der Datei 0x13e96 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 81558 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a801c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x144f5 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 83189 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8200 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x145fb belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 83451 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8020 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x14666 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 83558 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a80d0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x14b52 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 84818 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a805c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x1aca8 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 109736 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00f4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x1df5a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 122714 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x3 ist
von 0x5a80d8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x3
in der Datei 0x1df6e belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 122734 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0xa0 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8008 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0xa0 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x216b4 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.

Beschädigter Attributeintrag (160, $I30) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 136884 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8164 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x216b7 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 136887 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0048 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x216b7 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 136887 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0028 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x216ba belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 136890 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8064 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x216f2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 136946 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8068 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x21b11 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 138001 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00e8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x21fcd belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139213 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8050 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x21fd8 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139224 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8054 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2203c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139324 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a80ac an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22041 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139329 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a80a0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22042 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139330 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8088 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22043 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139331 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8194 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22048 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139336 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a80d4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2204a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139338 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00f0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2204a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139338 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a80dc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2204c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139340 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00ec an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2204c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139340 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8104 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22060 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139360 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00c8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22060 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139360 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0xa0 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0044 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0xa0 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22061 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (160, $I30) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139361 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00e4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22077 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139383 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00e0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22078 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139384 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00dc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22079 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139385 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00d8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2207a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139386 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00d4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2207b belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139387 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a80f4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2207c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139388 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00d0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2207c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139388 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a80f8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2207d belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139389 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00cc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2207d belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139389 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8108 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2207e belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139390 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00c4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2207e belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139390 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0014 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2207f belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139391 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8190 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2207f belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139391 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a810c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22080 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139392 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00c0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22080 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139392 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8110 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22081 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139393 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00bc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22081 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139393 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00b8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22082 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139394 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8114 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22083 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139395 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00b4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22083 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139395 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00b0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22084 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139396 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8118 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22085 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139397 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00ac an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22085 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139397 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00a8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22086 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139398 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a811c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22087 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139399 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00a4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22087 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139399 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b00a0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22088 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139400 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8120 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22089 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139401 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b009c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22089 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139401 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8124 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2208a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139402 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0098 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2208a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139402 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8128 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2208b belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139403 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0094 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2208b belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139403 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a812c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2208c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139404 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0090 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2208c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139404 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8130 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2208d belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139405 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b008c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2208d belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139405 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8134 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2208e belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139406 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0088 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2208e belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139406 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8138 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2208f belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139407 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0084 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2208f belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139407 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a813c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22090 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139408 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0080 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22090 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139408 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8140 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22091 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139409 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b007c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22091 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139409 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8144 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22092 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139410 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0078 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22092 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139410 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0074 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22093 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139411 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8148 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22094 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139412 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0070 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22094 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139412 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a814c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22095 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139413 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b006c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22095 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139413 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8150 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22096 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139414 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0068 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22096 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139414 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8154 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22097 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139415 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0064 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22097 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139415 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8158 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22098 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139416 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0060 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22098 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139416 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a815c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x22099 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139417 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b005c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x22099 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139417 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8160 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x2209a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139418 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0058 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2209a belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139418 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0054 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2209b belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139419 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0050 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2209c belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139420 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b004c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2209d belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139421 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5b0024 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x2209f belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139423 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81f8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a0 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139424 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81f4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a1 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139425 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81f0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139426 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81ec an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a3 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139427 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81e8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a4 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139428 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81e4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a5 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139429 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81e0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a6 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139430 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81dc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a7 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139431 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81d8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a8 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139432 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81d0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220a9 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139433 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81d4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220aa belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139434 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81cc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220ab belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139435 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81c8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220ac belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139436 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81c4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220ad belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139437 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81c0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220ae belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139438 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0000 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220af belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139439 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81bc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220af belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139439 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0004 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220b0 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139440 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81b8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b0 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139440 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0008 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220b1 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139441 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81b4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b1 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139441 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b000c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220b2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139442 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81b0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139442 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81ac an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b3 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139443 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81a8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b4 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139444 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81a4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b5 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139445 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a81a0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b6 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139446 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a819c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b7 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139447 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0010 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220b9 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139449 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8198 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220b9 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139449 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a818c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220bb belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139451 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8188 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220bc belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139452 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0018 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220bd belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139453 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8184 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220bd belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139453 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8180 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220be belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139454 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b001c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220bf belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139455 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a817c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220bf belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139455 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0020 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220c0 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139456 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8178 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c0 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139456 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b002c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220c1 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139457 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8170 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c1 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139457 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0030 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220c2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139458 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a816c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139458 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8168 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c3 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139459 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8100 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c4 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139460 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80fc an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c5 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139461 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80e8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c6 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139462 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80e0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c7 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139463 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80c8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c8 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139464 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80c4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220c9 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139465 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80c0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220ca belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139466 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80b8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220cb belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139467 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80b4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220cc belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139468 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80b0 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220cd belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139469 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80a8 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220ce belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139470 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a80a4 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220cf belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139471 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a809c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220d0 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139472 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0034 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220d1 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139473 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8098 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220d1 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139473 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b0038 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220d2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139474 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8094 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220d2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139474 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8090 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220d3 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139475 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5b003c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220d4 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139476 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8084 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220d4 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139476 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x6 ist
von 0x5a8080 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x6
in der Datei 0x220d5 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139477 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x5 ist
von 0x5a807c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x5
in der Datei 0x220d8 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139480 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x5 ist
von 0x5a8078 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x5
in der Datei 0x220d9 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, OECustomProperty) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139481 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a802c an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220df belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139487 gelöscht.
Der Attributeintrag vom Typ 0x80 und mit der Instanzkennung 0x4 ist
von 0x5a8010 an für möglicherweise 0x1 Cluster quer verbunden.
Einige Cluster, die vom Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x4
in der Datei 0x220e2 belegt sind, werden bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 139490 gelöscht.
  140032 Datensätze verarbeitet.                                         

Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
  712 große Datensätze verarbeitet.                                   

  0 ungültige Datensätze verarbeitet.                               


CHKDSK überprüft Indizes (Phase 2 von 5)...
Der Indexeintrag MI681F~1.0_X von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xa4 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb51.

Indexeintrag MI681F~1.0_X in Index $I30 der Datei 164 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag Microsoft.ZuneVideo_1.0.927.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xa4 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb51.
Indexeintrag Microsoft.ZuneVideo_1.0.927.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe in Index $I30 der Datei 164 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag MarketToday.css von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x20e verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb4.
Indexeintrag MarketToday.css in Index $I30 der Datei 526 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag MARKET~1.CSS von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x20e verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb4.
Indexeintrag MARKET~1.CSS in Index $I30 der Datei 526 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag MarketTodayTemplates.html von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x20f verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb5.
Indexeintrag MarketTodayTemplates.html in Index $I30 der Datei 527 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag MARKET~2.HTM von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x20f verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb5.
Indexeintrag MARKET~2.HTM in Index $I30 der Datei 527 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag IndexChartCluster.js von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x211 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb6.
Indexeintrag IndexChartCluster.js in Index $I30 der Datei 529 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag INDEXC~1.JS von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x211 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb6.
Indexeintrag INDEXC~1.JS in Index $I30 der Datei 529 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag MarketMoversCluster.js von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x211 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb7.
Indexeintrag MarketMoversCluster.js in Index $I30 der Datei 529 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag MARKET~1.JS von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x211 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4cb7.
Indexeintrag MARKET~1.JS in Index $I30 der Datei 529 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag el von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x4bf verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4c0.
Indexeintrag el in Index $I30 der Datei 1215 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag gu von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x4bf verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4c1.
Indexeintrag gu in Index $I30 der Datei 1215 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag he von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x4bf verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4c2.
Indexeintrag he in Index $I30 der Datei 1215 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag hy von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x4bf verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4c3.
Indexeintrag hy in Index $I30 der Datei 1215 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag und-Deva von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x557 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x56c.
Indexeintrag und-Deva in Index $I30 der Datei 1367 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag und-Ethi von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x557 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x56d.
Indexeintrag und-Ethi in Index $I30 der Datei 1367 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag und-latn von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x557 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x56e.
Indexeintrag und-latn in Index $I30 der Datei 1367 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag zh-hans von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x557 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x56f.
Indexeintrag zh-hans in Index $I30 der Datei 1367 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag ta von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x572 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x580.
Indexeintrag ta in Index $I30 der Datei 1394 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag te von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x572 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x581.
Indexeintrag te in Index $I30 der Datei 1394 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag th von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x572 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x582.
Indexeintrag th in Index $I30 der Datei 1394 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag und-arab von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x572 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x583.
Indexeintrag und-arab in Index $I30 der Datei 1394 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag IE.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x86d verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x5c74.
Indexeintrag IE.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2157 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag IF.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x86d verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x5c75.
Indexeintrag IF.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2157 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag IG.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x86d verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x5c76.
Indexeintrag IG.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2157 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag IH.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x86d verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x5c77.
Indexeintrag IH.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2157 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag binglogo.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x8c1 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4e6f.
Indexeintrag binglogo.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2241 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag binglogo.contrast-white.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x8c2 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4e6e.
Indexeintrag binglogo.contrast-white.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2242 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag binglogo.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x8c2 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4e6d.
Indexeintrag binglogo.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2242 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag BINGLO~2.PNG von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x8c2 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4e6e.
Indexeintrag BINGLO~2.PNG in Index $I30 der Datei 2242 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag binglogo.contrast-white.png von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x8c4 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4e6c.
Indexeintrag binglogo.contrast-white.png in Index $I30 der Datei 2244 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag BINGLO~2.PNG von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x8c4 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x4e6c.
Indexeintrag BINGLO~2.PNG in Index $I30 der Datei 2244 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag win von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb4f verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb50.
Indexeintrag win in Index $I30 der Datei 2895 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag ImmersiveDetails von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb54 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb5c.
Indexeintrag ImmersiveDetails in Index $I30 der Datei 2900 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag IMMERS~2 von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb54 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb5c.
Indexeintrag IMMERS~2 in Index $I30 der Datei 2900 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag InlineDetails von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb54 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb5d.
Indexeintrag InlineDetails in Index $I30 der Datei 2900 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag INLINE~1 von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb54 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb5d.
Indexeintrag INLINE~1 in Index $I30 der Datei 2900 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag Music von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb54 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb5e.
Indexeintrag Music in Index $I30 der Datei 2900 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag PerfTrack von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb54 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb5f.
Indexeintrag PerfTrack in Index $I30 der Datei 2900 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag PERFTR~1 von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb54 verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0xb5f.
Indexeintrag PERFTR~1 in Index $I30 der Datei 2900 wird gelöscht.
Es wurde ein Abwärtszeiger (VCN 0x0) in Index "$I30" in Datei "0x180a" gefunden, der Index besitzt jedoch kein Indexzuordnungsattribut.

Der beschädigte Index $I30 in Datei 6154 wird entfernt.
Der gelöschte Index "$I30" in der Datei "6154" wird neu erstellt.
Es wurde ein Abwärtszeiger (VCN 0x0) in Index "$I30" in Datei "0x13917" gefunden, der Index besitzt jedoch kein Indexzuordnungsattribut.

Der beschädigte Index $I30 in Datei 80151 wird entfernt.
Der gelöschte Index "$I30" in der Datei "80151" wird neu erstellt.
Es wurde ein Abwärtszeiger (VCN 0x0) in Index "$I30" in Datei "0x13bea" gefunden, der Index besitzt jedoch kein Indexzuordnungsattribut.
Der beschädigte Index $I30 in Datei 80874 wird entfernt.
Der gelöschte Index "$I30" in der Datei "80874" wird neu erstellt.
Der Indexeintrag MIRROR~1 von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x148fa verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x149e2.
Indexeintrag MIRROR~1 in Index $I30 der Datei 84218 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag CURREN~1.LUA von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x149df verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x149e0.
Indexeintrag CURREN~1.LUA in Index $I30 der Datei 84447 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag STREAM~1.LUA von Index $I30 in der Datei 0x149df verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x149e1.
Indexeintrag STREAM~1.LUA in Index $I30 der Datei 84447 wird gelöscht.
Es wurde ein Abwärtszeiger (VCN 0x0) in Index "$I30" in Datei "0x216b4" gefunden, der Index besitzt jedoch kein Indexzuordnungsattribut.

Der beschädigte Index $I30 in Datei 136884 wird entfernt.
Der gelöschte Index "$I30" in der Datei "136884" wird neu erstellt.
Es wurde ein Abwärtszeiger (VCN 0x0) in Index "$I30" in Datei "0x22061" gefunden, der Index besitzt jedoch kein Indexzuordnungsattribut.
Der beschädigte Index $I30 in Datei 139361 wird entfernt.
Der gelöschte Index "$I30" in der Datei "139361" wird neu erstellt.
  193468 Indexeinträge verarbeitet.                                      

Indexüberprüfung beendet.
CHKDSK überprüft nicht indizierte Dateien, um die Verbindung mit dem ursprünglichen Verzeichnis wiederherzustellen.
Verwaiste Datei LiveComm.etl (80531) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei LIVECO~1.ETL (80535) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei LiveCommLast.etl (80535) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei LiveComm (80536) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei Indexed (80539) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei 260000~2.EML (80571) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80874 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei 26000001_29332d8bb0c2e6.eml (80571) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80874 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei SMALLT~1.JPG (80787) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei SmallTile1.jpg (80787) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei bici (80889) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 80151 wiederhergestellt.
Weitere Meldungen zur Wiederherstellung von verwaisten Elementen werden übersprungen.
  175 nicht indizierte Dateien überprüft.                             

CHKDSK stellt verbleibende nicht indizierte Dateien wieder her.
  131 nicht indizierte Dateien wiederhergestellt.                     


CHKDSK überprüft Sicherheitsbeschreibungen (Phase 3 von 5)...
170 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SII der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
170 nicht verwendete Indexeinträge aus Index $SDH der Datei 0x9 werden aufgeräumt.
170 nicht verwendete Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden aufgeräumt.
Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbeschreibungen beendet.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 3877 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 44338 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 52875 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 54311 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 62220 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 78911 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 79660 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 79756 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 79759 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 79907 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 79911 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 80908 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 80980 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 81479 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 81558 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 83189 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 83451 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 83558 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 84818 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 109736 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 122734 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 136887 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 136946 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 138001 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139224 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139324 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139329 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139330 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139331 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139338 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139340 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139360 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139388 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139389 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139390 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139391 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139392 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139393 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139395 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139397 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139399 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139401 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139402 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139403 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139404 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139405 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139406 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139407 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139408 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139409 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139410 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139412 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139413 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139414 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139415 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139416 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139417 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139418 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139439 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139440 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139441 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139442 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139449 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139453 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139455 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139456 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139457 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139458 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139473 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139474 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139476 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139487 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 139490 eingefügt.
  26792 Datendateien verarbeitet.                                       

CHKDSK überprüft USN-Journal...
Die Überprüfung von USN-Journal ist abgeschlossen.

CHKDSK überprüft Dateidaten (Phase 4 von 5)...
  140016 Dateien wurden verarbeitet.                                     

Dateidatenüberprüfung beendet.

CHKDSK überprüft freien Speicherplatz (Phase 5 von 5)...
  12384369 freie Cluster verarbeitet.                                      
Da hats aufgehoert




Einer der Datenträger muss auf Konsistenz überprüft werden.
Sie können die Datenträgerüberprüfung abbrechen, aber es
wird ausdrücklich empfohlen, den Vorgang fortzusetzen.
Die Datenträgerüberprüfung wird jetzt ausgeführt.

CHKDSK überprüft Dateien (Phase 1 von 3)...
Die höchste virtuelle Clusternummer (VCN) 0x2c für das Attribut vom Typ 0x80
und der Instanzkennung 0x1 ist nicht korrekt. Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x40.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 0 gelöscht.
Das nicht-residente Attribut vom Typ 0xb0 und der Instanzkennung 0x5
ist nicht konsistent. Die gültige Datenlänge beträgt 0x1008,
die Dateigröße 0x1008, und die zugeordnete Länge beträgt 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (176, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 0 gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x18 für das Standardinformationsattribut ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x30 oder 0x48.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 5 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x1 in der
Datei 0x6 hat eine reservierte Länge von 0x270000 anstatt 0x272000.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 6 gelöscht.
Die höchste virtuelle Clusternummer (VCN) 0x1180152 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x80
und der Instanzkennung 0x1 ist nicht korrekt. Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x300158.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, $Bad) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 8 gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x0 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x10.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x9 ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 86 0f 01 01 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...........
09 00 01 00 38 00 09 00 f8 02 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...........
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 9 wird gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 von dem Attribut vom Typ 0x90 in der Datei 0x18
wird bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (144, $Q) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 24 gelöscht.
Die Datensatzlänge 0x1 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x1000
und der Instanzkennung 0x0 in der Datei 0x19 ist nicht
richtig ausgerichtet.
Falsch verknüpfte Attributeinträge werden
vom Datensatzsegment 25 gelöscht.
Die Länge des Attributeintrags, 0x10, ist zu klein für Attribute vom
Typ 0x90 und der Instanzkennung 0x2. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x18.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (144, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 26 gelöscht.
Der Attributformcode 0x24 ist ungültig für Attribute vom Typ 0x30
und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 26 gelöscht.
Der Attributformcode 0x20 ist ungültig für Attribute vom Typ 0x10
und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 26 gelöscht.
Die Länge des Attributeintrags, 0x10, ist zu klein für Attribute vom
Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x0. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x18.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 27 gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x109 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x119.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x1c ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 a4 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...........
01 00 01 00 38 00 05 00 28 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...(.......
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 28 wird gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x108 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x119.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x1d ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 20 0e 02 02 00 00 00 00 BAAD0... .......
01 00 03 00 38 00 01 00 c0 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...........
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 29 wird gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x108 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x10a.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x1e ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 36 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...6.......
01 00 01 00 38 00 03 00 c0 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...........
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 30 wird gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x108 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x109.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x1f ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 29 30 02 02 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...)0......
01 00 01 00 38 00 01 00 58 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...X.......
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 31 wird gelöscht.
Das residente Attribut für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x4 ist nicht korrekt. Das Attribut hat einen Wert
der Länge 0x5a und Offset 0x18. Die Attributlänge beträgt 0x68.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 32 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x10 in der Datei 0x21
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x0 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 33 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x52.
01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 0c c6 81 aa 47 7c cc 01 ............G|..
0c 44 81 aa 47 7c cc 01 0c 44 81 aa 67 7c cc 01 .D..G|...D..g|..
0c 44 81 aa 47 7c cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .D..G|..........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 52 00 45 00 53 00 54 00 4f 00 12 00 7e 00 ..R.E.S.T.O...~.
10 00 6f 00 49 00 6f 00 ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 ..o.I.o.........
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 33 gelöscht.
Das Attribut für die Standardinformation in der Datei 0x21 fehlt.
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 33 wird gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x52.
1b 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 3a 05 09 a9 d8 58 cc 01 ........:....X..
9a 2d 0b a9 d8 58 cc 01 9a 2d 49 a9 d8 58 c8 01 .-...X...-I..X..
9a 2d 4b a9 d8 58 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .-K..X..........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 5f 00 52 00 45 00 43 00 44 00 4f 00 7e 00 .._.R.E.C.D.O.~.
30 00 7b 00 01 00 34 00 30 00 00 00 38 00 00 00 0.{...4.0...8...
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 34 gelöscht.
Die Attributlänge 0x1e für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x2 ist zu klein. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x44.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 34 gelöscht.
Die Attributlänge 0x40 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x2 ist zu klein. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x44.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 35 gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x8 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x28.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x24 ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 84 c2 00 01 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...........
01 00 03 00 38 00 01 00 90 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...........
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 36 wird gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x10 in der Datei 0x25
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x0 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 37 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x56.
24 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 1a 45 e4 47 d2 5d c8 01 $........E.G.]..
98 45 e4 47 d2 7d cc 01 98 45 e4 47 d2 5d cc 01 .E.G.}...E.G.]..
98 45 e4 47 d2 5d cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .E.G.]..........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
08 02 12 00 05 00 53 00 10 00 4f 00 12 00 7e 00 ......S...O...~.
11 00 6f 00 49 00 6f 00 ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 ..o.I.o.........
00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 62 00 00 00 18 00 01 00 ........b.......
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 37 gelöscht.
Das Attribut für die Standardinformation in der Datei 0x25 fehlt.
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 37 wird gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x44.
22 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 0a 05 b3 c7 d2 7d cc 01 "............}..
4a 05 a3 c7 d2 7d cc 01 4a 05 b3 c7 d2 7d cc 01 J....}..J....}..
4a 05 83 c7 d2 7d cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 J....}..........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 ................
05 03 50 00 50 00 70 00 30 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 ..P.P.p.0.0.....
10 00 00 00 60 02 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 ....`...........
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 38 gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x240 für das Standardinformationsattribut ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x30 oder 0x48.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 38 gelöscht.
Der Dateiname im Wert für den Dateinamen für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30
und der Instanzkennung 4 enthält Unicode Null.
26 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 0a 0d b3 c7 d2 7d cc 01 &............}..
0e 30 05 c8 92 5d c8 01 0e 30 05 c8 92 5d c8 01 .0...]...0...]..
0e 30 05 c8 92 5d cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .0...]..........
62 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 b...............
0a 02 43 00 40 00 00 00 4a 00 05 00 04 00 7e 00 ..C.@...J.....~.
30 00 2e 00 30 00 2e 00 30 00 00 00 78 00 00 00 0...0...0...x...
00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 5a 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 ........Z.......
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 39 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x4 sollte
nicht indiziert sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 39 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x3.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 39 gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x8 für das Standardinformationsattribut ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x30 oder 0x48.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 40 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x4 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 in der Datei 0x29
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x2 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 41 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x4.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 41 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x3.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 41 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x2 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 in der Datei 0x2a
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x2 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 42 gelöscht.
Die Länge des Attributeintrags, 0x8, ist zu klein für Attribute vom
Typ 0x90 und der Instanzkennung 0x1. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0xe.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (144, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 42 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x4 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 in der Datei 0x2b
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x2 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 43 gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x5a für das Standardinformationsattribut ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x30 oder 0x48.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 43 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x3.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 43 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x10 in der Datei 0x2c
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x0 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 44 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x52.
08 00 00 00 00 00 21 00 1a 9a 05 00 06 80 cc 01 ......!.........
1a aa 05 00 06 80 cc 01 1a aa 05 00 06 80 cc 01 ................
1a a2 05 00 06 80 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 10 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 41 00 29 00 31 00 25 00 24 00 2d 00 7e 00 ..A.).1.%.$.-.~.
31 00 2d 00 30 00 32 00 10 00 00 00 38 00 00 00 1.-.0.2.....8...
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 44 gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x12 für das Standardinformationsattribut ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x30 oder 0x48.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 44 gelöscht.
Das Attribut für die Standardinformation in der Datei 0x2c fehlt.
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 44 wird gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x48.
2c 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 1a a0 05 00 06 80 cc 01 ,...............
1a aa 05 00 06 80 cc 01 1a a2 05 00 06 80 cc 01 ................
1a aa 05 00 06 80 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0b 03 64 00 64 00 67 00 7b 00 74 00 6f 00 40 00 ..d.d.g.{.t.o.@.
0e 00 08 00 6e 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 ....n.H.....`...
00 00 18 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 ................
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 45 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 45 gelöscht.
Die Länge des Attributeintrags, 0x10, ist zu klein für Attribute vom
Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x0. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x18.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (128, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 46 gelöscht.
Der Attributformcode 0x4 ist ungültig für Attribute vom Typ 0x10
und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 46 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x52.
28 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 08 2b 85 41 12 80 cc 01 (........+.A....
0c 13 85 41 12 80 cc 01 0c 11 85 41 12 80 cc 01 ...A.......A....
08 1b 85 41 12 80 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...A............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 42 00 45 00 43 00 54 00 53 00 52 00 7e 00 ..B.E.C.T.S.R.~.
31 00 6f 00 69 00 6e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1.o.i.n.........
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 47 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x10 in der Datei 0x30
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x0 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 48 gelöscht.
Die Attributlänge 0x42 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x2 ist zu klein. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x44.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 48 gelöscht.
Das Attribut für die Standardinformation in der Datei 0x30 fehlt.
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 48 wird gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x11 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x15.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x31 ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 88 0a 00 02 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...........
03 00 01 00 38 00 03 00 10 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...........
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 49 wird gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x4 von dem Attribut vom Typ 0x20 in der Datei 0x32
wird bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (32, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 50 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x3.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 50 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x52.
14 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 28 01 05 04 87 84 cc 01 ........(.......
2c 01 05 04 87 84 cc 01 2c 01 05 04 87 84 cc 01 ,.......,.......
2c 01 05 04 87 84 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ,...............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 52 00 45 00 52 00 52 00 4f 00 52 00 7e 00 ..R.E.R.R.O.R.~.
31 00 6f 00 48 00 6e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1.o.H.n.........
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 51 gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x168 für das Standardinformationsattribut ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x30 oder 0x48.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 52 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x4 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 in der Datei 0x35
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x2 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 53 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x4 sollte
nicht indiziert sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 53 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x3.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 53 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x10 in der Datei 0x36
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x0 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 54 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x52.
37 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 04 c5 01 4c 9f 86 cc 01 7..........L....
c6 4d 01 4c 9f 86 cc 01 c6 4d 01 4c 9f 86 cc 01 .M.L.....M.L....
c6 4d 01 4c 9f 86 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .M.L............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 42 00 44 00 43 00 50 00 53 00 53 00 76 00 ..B.D.C.P.S.S.v.
31 00 6f 00 69 00 6e 00 ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 1.o.i.n.........
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 54 gelöscht.
Das Attribut für die Standardinformation in der Datei 0x36 fehlt.
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 54 wird gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 55 gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x2a bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x2b.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x38 ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 ec c0 00 01 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...........
01 00 03 00 38 00 01 00 40 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...@.......
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 56 wird gelöscht.
Das residente Attribut für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x2 ist nicht korrekt. Das Attribut hat einen Wert
der Länge 0x5a und Offset 0x18. Die Attributlänge beträgt 0x68.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 57 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x0 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x48.
09 00 00 00 00 00 0b 00 11 58 ff 3d 76 9e cc 01 .........X.=v...
50 40 ff 3d 76 9e cc 01 50 40 ff 3d 76 9e cc 01 P@.=v...P@.=v...
50 40 ff 3d 76 9e cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 P@.=v...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 ................
01 00 00 00 40 00 6d 00 65 00 65 00 74 00 00 00 ....@.m.e.e.t...
20 00 60 00 54 00 41 00 00 00 00 00 70 01 00 00 .`.T.A.....p...
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 58 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 58 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x0 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x50.
3a 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 11 54 ff 3d 76 9e cc 01 :........T.=v...
50 40 ff 3d 76 9e cc 01 50 40 ff 3d 77 9e cc 01 P@.=v...P@.=w...
50 50 ff 3d 76 9e cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 PP.=v...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........&.......
03 00 24 00 52 00 65 00 60 00 60 00 61 00 72 00 ..$.R.e.`.`.a.r.
00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 ....H...........
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 59 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x4.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 59 gelöscht.
Die Länge des Attributeintrags, 0x10, ist zu klein für Attribute vom
Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x2. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x18.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 59 gelöscht.
Der Attributformcode 0x24 ist ungültig für Attribute vom Typ 0x8
und der Instanzkennung 0x6e.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (8, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 59 gelöscht.
Die Attributlänge 0x40 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x0 ist zu klein. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x44.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 60 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x5 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x90 in der Datei 0x3c
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x2 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (144, $I30) wird
vom Datensatzsegment 60 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 von dem Attribut vom Typ 0x30 in der Datei 0x3d
wird bereits verwendet.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 61 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x3.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 61 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x1 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x44.
2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 51 58 7f 3c 76 9e cc 01 ,.......QX.<v...
10 5a ff 3d 70 0c c8 01 10 5a ff 3d 70 0c c8 01 .Z.=p....Z.=p...
10 5a ff 3d 70 0c c8 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .Z.=p...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........ .......
00 00 00 00 54 00 6f 00 40 00 43 00 00 00 00 00 ....T.o.@.C.....
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 02 00 ................
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 62 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x48.
3c 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 11 05 04 2e 76 9e cc 01 <...........v...
10 05 04 3e 76 9e cc 01 10 05 04 2e 76 9e cc 01 ...>v.......v...
10 05 04 3e 76 9e cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ...>v...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0b 03 24 00 54 00 78 00 66 00 4c 00 6f 00 67 00 ..$.T.x.f.L.o.g.
26 00 62 00 4c 00 66 00 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 &.b.L.f.....H...
01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 63 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 63 gelöscht.
Die Attributlänge 0xa für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x2 ist zu klein. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x44.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 64 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 64 gelöscht.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x0 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x10.
Die Signatur des Multisektorenheaders in der Datei 0x41 ist nicht korrekt.
42 41 41 44 30 00 03 00 64 17 02 02 00 00 00 00 BAAD0...d.......
01 00 02 00 38 00 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 04 00 00 ....8...........
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 65 wird gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x1e für das Standardinformationsattribut ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x30 oder 0x48.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 66 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x2 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 in der Datei 0x43
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x2 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 67 gelöscht.
Die Attributlänge 0x1e für das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der
Instanzkennung 0x2 ist zu klein. Der minimale Wert beträgt 0x44.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 68 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x48.
04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 77 a7 66 a4 05 90 cc 01 ........w.f.....
36 a7 66 a4 05 90 cc 01 77 af 76 a4 05 90 cc 01 6.f.....w.v.....
77 a7 76 b4 05 90 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 w.v.............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0b 03 64 00 65 00 73 00 7b 00 74 00 2f 00 60 00 ..d.e.s.{.t./.`.
2e 00 08 00 6e 00 69 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 ....n.i..... ...
00 00 18 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 ................
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 69 gelöscht.
Unbekanntes Attribut vom Typ 0x0 und der Instanzkennung 0x0.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (0, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 69 gelöscht.
Die Instanzkennung 0x0 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x10 in der Datei 0x46
ist zu groß. Die Instanzkennung sollte kleiner als 0x0 sein.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (16, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 70 gelöscht.
Das Attribut vom Typ 0x30 und der Instanzkennung 0x2 ist inkonsistent.
Die Attributwertlänge beträgt 0x5a.
1b 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 35 06 a3 4a 80 80 cc 01 ........5..J....
30 06 a3 4a 80 80 cc 01 30 06 a3 4a 80 80 cc 01 0..J....0..J....
30 06 a3 4a 80 80 cc 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0..J............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 02 48 00 49 00 43 00 40 00 54 00 0e 00 7e 00 ..H.I.C.@.T...~.
00 00 2a 00 43 00 07 00 40 00 64 00 2e 00 43 00 ..*.C...@.d...C.
Beschädigter Attributeintrag (48, "") wird
vom Datensatzsegment 70 gelöscht.
Das Attribut für die Standardinformation in der Datei 0x46 fehlt.
Beschädigtes Datensatzsegment 70 wird gelöscht.
256 Datensätze verarbeitet.

Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
0 große Datensätze verarbeitet.

0 ungültige Datensätze verarbeitet.

0 E/A-Datensätze verarbeitet.

0 Analysedatensätze verarbeitet.

CHKDSK überprüft Indizes (Phase 2 von 3)...
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x5 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 5 werden korrigiert.
Es gibt kein NTFS-Dateinamenattribut in der Datei 0x1b.
Unbedeutende Dateinamenfehler in Datei 27 werden berichtigt.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x22 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 34 werden korrigiert.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x26 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 38 werden korrigiert.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x28 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 40 werden korrigiert.
Ungültiger Dateiname REBQCLE (40) im Verzeichnis 5 entfernt.
Das NTFS-Dateinamenattribut in der Datei 0x28 ist nicht korrekt.
52 00 45 00 42 00 51 00 43 00 4c 00 45 00 10 00 R.E.B.Q.C.L.E...
00 00 00 00 00 00 33 79 e1 1c ef 00 00 80 2c 00 ......3y......,.
Datei 40 ist verwaist, da alle Dateinamen ungültig waren.
Windows wird die Datei in der Wiederherstellungsphase wiederherstellen.
Unbedeutende Dateinamenfehler in Datei 40 werden berichtigt.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x2a sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 42 werden korrigiert.
Ungültiger Dateiname INFO (46) im Verzeichnis 44 entfernt.
Das NTFS-Dateinamenattribut in der Datei 0x2e ist nicht korrekt.
49 00 4e 00 46 00 4f 00 12 00 4c 00 45 00 10 00 I.N.F.O...L.E...
00 00 00 00 00 00 33 79 e1 1c ef 00 00 80 2c 00 ......3y......,.
Datei 46 ist verwaist, da alle Dateinamen ungültig waren.
Windows wird die Datei in der Wiederherstellungsphase wiederherstellen.
Unbedeutende Dateinamenfehler in Datei 46 werden berichtigt.
Es gibt kein NTFS-Dateinamenattribut in der Datei 0x32.
Unbedeutende Dateinamenfehler in Datei 50 werden berichtigt.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x34 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 52 werden korrigiert.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x37 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 55 werden korrigiert.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x39 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 57 werden korrigiert.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x3a sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 58 werden korrigiert.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x3c sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 60 werden korrigiert.
Ungültiger Dateiname DHNDO~1 (64) im Verzeichnis 28 entfernt.
Das DOS-Dateinamenattribut in der Datei 0x40 ist nicht korrekt.
04 00 44 00 48 00 4e 00 44 00 4f 00 7e 00 31 00 ..D.H.N.D.O.~.1.
2e 00 30 00 00 00 33 79 e1 1c ef 00 00 80 2c 00 ..0...3y......,.
Datei 64 ist verwaist, da alle Dateinamen ungültig waren.
Windows wird die Datei in der Wiederherstellungsphase wiederherstellen.
Unbedeutende Dateinamenfehler in Datei 64 werden berichtigt.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x42 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 66 werden korrigiert.
Es gibt kein NTFS-Dateinamenattribut in der Datei 0x42.
Unbedeutende Dateinamenfehler in Datei 66 werden berichtigt.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex in der Datei 0x44 sollte nicht gesetzt sein.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 68 werden korrigiert.
Ungültiger Dateiname R
!
5-~2 (68) im Verzeichnis 9 entfernt.
Das DOS-Dateinamenattribut in der Datei 0x44 ist nicht korrekt.
52 00 0d 00 21 00 0d 00 35 00 2d 00 7e 00 32 00 R...!...5.-.~.2.
2e 00 30 00 00 00 33 79 e1 1c ef 00 00 80 2c 00 ..0...3y......,.
Datei 68 ist verwaist, da alle Dateinamen ungültig waren.
Windows wird die Datei in der Wiederherstellungsphase wiederherstellen.
Unbedeutende Dateinamenfehler in Datei 68 werden berichtigt.
Der USA-Prüfwert 0x2 bei Block 0x1 ist nicht korrekt.
Der erwartete Wert beträgt 0x0.
Die Dateireferenz 0x300000000000a von Indexeintrag $RmMetadata von Index $I30 mit dem
übergeordneten Element 0xb ist nicht die gleiche wie 0xa00000000000a.
Indexeintrag $RmMetadata in Index $I30 der Datei 11 wird gelöscht.
Der Indexeintrag $UsnJrnl von Index $I30 in der Datei 0xb verweist auf die nicht verwendete Datei 0x14.
Indexeintrag $UsnJrnl in Index $I30 der Datei 11 wird gelöscht.
Die Länge 0x8 des Stammindexes $O in der Datei 0x19
ist zu klein. Die minimale Länge beträgt 0x20.
Der beschädigte Index $O in Datei 25 wird entfernt.
Die Länge für den Indexeintrag ist nicht korrekt für Indexeinträge vom Typ 0x5.
24 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 60 00 5a 00 00 00 00 00 $.......`.Z.....
23 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 10 00 05 a8 f8 5a cc 01 #............Z..
Der beschädigte Index $I30 in Datei 35 wird entfernt.
Der gelöschte Index "$I30" in der Datei "35" wird neu erstellt.
266 Indexeinträge verarbeitet.

Indexüberprüfung beendet.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex ist für Datei 0x5 nicht gesetzt.
CHKDSK erstellt ein neues Stammverzeichnis.
CHKDSK überprüft nicht indizierte Dateien, um die Verbindung mit dem ursprünglichen Verzeichnis wiederherzustellen.
Verwaiste Datei $MFT (0) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $MFTMirr (1) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $LogFile (2) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $Volume (3) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $AttrDef (4) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Das Bit für das Vorhandensein des Dateinamensindex ist für Datei 0x5 nicht gesetzt.
Die falschen Informationen im Datensatzsegment 5 werden korrigiert.
Verwaiste Datei . (5) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $Bitmap (6) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $Boot (7) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $BadClus (8) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $Secure (9) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $UpCase (10) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
Verwaiste Datei $Extend (11) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 5 wiederhergestellt.
21 nicht indizierte Dateien überprüft.

CHKDSK stellt verbleibende nicht indizierte Dateien wieder her.
30 nicht indizierte Dateien wiederhergestellt.

Index $O für Datei 25 wird erstellt.
Die Objektkennung in der Datei 0x3 kommt nicht im Index
für die Objektkennung in der Datei 0x19 vor.
Ein Indexeintrag wird in Index $O der Datei 25 eingefügt.
Index $R für Datei 26 wird erstellt.
Index $Q für Datei 24 wird erstellt.
Standardquoteneintrag wird in Index $Q in Datei 24 eingefügt.
CHKDSK überprüft Sicherheitsbeschreibungen (Phase 3 von 3)...
Der Sicherheitsdatenstrom fehlt von der Datei 0x9.
Index $SII für Datei 9 wird erstellt.
Index $SDH für Datei 9 wird erstellt.
Die Größe des Sicherheitsdatenstroms, 0x0, sollte nicht kleiner als 0x40000 sein.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 0 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 1 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 2 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 5 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 6 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 8 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 11 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 24 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 25 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 26 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 27 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 32 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 34 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 35 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 38 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 39 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 40 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 41 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 42 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 43 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 45 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 46 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 47 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 50 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 51 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 52 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 53 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 55 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 57 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 58 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 59 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 60 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 61 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 62 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 63 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 64 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 66 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 67 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 68 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
Ungültige Sicherheitskennung für Datei 69 wird durch standardmäßigen Sicherheitsbezeichner ersetzt.
256 SDs/SIDs verarbeitet.

Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbeschreibungen beendet.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 0 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 6 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 25 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 26 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 27 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 32 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 34 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 38 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 39 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 40 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 41 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 42 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 43 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 45 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 46 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 47 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 50 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 51 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 52 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 53 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 55 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 57 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 58 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 59 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 60 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 62 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 63 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 64 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 66 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 67 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 68 eingefügt.
Attribut DATA wird in Datei 69 eingefügt.
37 Datendateien verarbeitet.

CHKDSK legt die USN-Informationen neu fest...
Die Spiegelung der Masterdateitabelle (MFT) unterscheidet sich von der Masterdateitabelle.
Fehler in MFT-Spiegelung (Master File Table) werden berichtigt.
Fehler in MFT-Spiegelung (Master File Table) werden berichtigt.
Die zweite, logische Clusternummer (LCN), mit der die Masterdateitabelle
beginnt, im Startsektor ist nicht korrekt. Der aktuelle Wert beträgt 0x2c00ac,
während der Wert 0x2c00ad erwartet wird.
Der Inhalt der Attributdefinitionstabelle ist nicht korrekt.
Fehler in Attributdefinitionstabelle werden berichtigt.
Fehler in der Datei der fehlerhaften Cluster werden berichtigt.
Fehler im Attribut DATA der Masterdateitabelle (MFT) werden berichtigt.
Fehler im Attribut BITMAP der Masterdateitabelle (MFT) werden berichtigt.
Fehler in Volumebitmap werden berichtigt.
Windows hat Probleme im Dateisystem behoben.

Nach diesem Schaden konnte ich mal wieder mein System neuinstallieren weil ich keinen Zugriff mehr aufs Laufwerk hatte und da immer unmountable boot device stand


Was mich wundert ist halt das die Fehler erst nach chkdsk auftreten und laut dem Herstellerforum sei dies normal und man koennte dies mit nem Trick in den Energieoptionen loesen
Das habe ich versucht vor einigen Monaten jedoch meckert chkdsk immernoch

Was kann ich nun machen? Ist  OCZ wirklich so schlecht? Soll ich meine SSD zurueckschicken und wieder auf meine OCZ Agility 3 setzen?

Hier noch die Smart werte

:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 6.0.4 (C) 2008-2013 hiyohiyo
                                Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

    OS : Windows 8 Pro [6.2 Build 9200] (x64)
  Date : 2014/01/19 16:52:05

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
 - ATA Channel 0 (0) [ATA]
 - ATA Channel 1 (1) [ATA]
 + Standardmäßiger SATA AHCI- Controller [ATA]
   - OCZ-VERTEX450
   - ATAPI iHAS122
   - Hitachi HTS545050B9A300
   - ATAPI iHAS122
 + Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller [ATA]
   - ATA Channel 0 (0)
   - ATA Channel 1 (1)
 - Microsoft-Controller für Speicherplätze [SCSI]

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) OCZ-VERTEX450 : 128.0 GB [0/2/0, pd1] - oz
 (2) Hitachi HTS545050B9A300 : 500.1 GB [1/2/0, pd1]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) OCZ-VERTEX450
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : OCZ-VERTEX450
        Firmware : 2.0
   Serial Number : OCZ-W7MQS655YG76FZ49
       Disk Size : 128.0 GB (8.4/128.0/128.0/128.0)
     Buffer Size : >= 32767 KB
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 250069680
   Rotation Rate : ---- (SSD)
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ----
   Transfer Mode : SATA/600 | SATA/600
  Power On Hours : 403 hours
  Power On Count : 156 count
      Host Reads : 1550 GB
     Host Writes : 1094 GB
     NAND Writes : 1976 GB
     Temparature : Unknown
   Health Status : Good (100 %)
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., 48bit LBA, NCQ, TRIM
       APM Level : ----
       AAM Level : ----

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
05 __0 __0 __0 000000000000 Accumulated Runtime Bad Blocks
09 100 100 __0 000000000193 Power-On Hours Count
0C 100 100 __0 00000000009C Power Cycle Count
AB _80 _80 __0 0000010BDD50 Available Over-Provisioned Block Count
AE 100 100 __0 00000000002A Power Cycle Count (Unplanned)
C3 100 100 __0 000000000000 Total Programming Failures
C4 100 100 __0 000000000000 Total Erase Failures
C5 100 100 __0 000000000000 Total Read Failures (Uncorrectable)
D0 100 100 __0 00000000001B Average Erase Count
D2 100 100 __0 000000000000 SATA CRC Error Count
E0 100 100 __0 000000000001 Vendor Specific
E9 100 100 __0 000000000064 Remaining Life
F1 100 100 __0 000000000446 Total Host Writes
F2 100 100 __0 00000000060E Total Host Reads
F9 100 100 __0 000007B82E9E Total NAND Programming Count


MfG


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2014)

Das sind im Grunde erstmal alles nur Dateisystemfehler. Das wird wohl regelmäßig zerschossen.
Fehler des Datenträgers (völlig egal, welcher das jetzt ist - SSD oder HDD oder eine Scheibe Toast) können natürlich dazu beitragen - aber es gibt auch eine ganze Busladung anderer Gründe.


----------



## mesx (19. Januar 2014)

Versuche mal ein Firmwareupdate der SSD.
Download OCZ Toolbox and Firmware Updates

Danach einen VOLLSTÄNDIGEN System-Check mit chdsk durchführen.
How to use CHKDSK (Check Disk) | Windows 7 Forums
Der kann aber schon einige Zeit laufen.

Sollte das alles nichts bringen, sehe ich noch eine Low-Level Formatierung als lösung, hierbei wird aber die gesamte SSD gelöscht.

Viel Glück und alles gute


----------



## Knogle (19. Januar 2014)

mesx schrieb:


> Versuche mal ein Firmwareupdate der SSD.
> Download OCZ Toolbox and Firmware Updates
> 
> Danach einen VOLLSTÄNDIGEN System-Check mit chdsk durchführen.
> ...



Habe es mit diesem ATA Safe erase gemacht 2 mal und mit DBAN 10x ueberschrieben

habe auch chkdsk mit parametern /f /r /x  ausgefuehrt dauert bei der ssd aber iwie nur 20 minuten

FW Update habe ich damals auch gemacht


----------



## loser321 (19. Januar 2014)

Keine Lösung zum Problem aber könntest Du bitte das Log nächstes mal in einen Spoiler verpacken.
Danke


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe es mit diesem ATA Safe erase gemacht 2 mal und mit DBAN 10x ueberschrieben
> 
> habe auch chkdsk mit parametern /f /r /x  ausgefuehrt dauert bei der ssd aber iwie nur 20 minuten


 
DBAN und Co ist bei SSDs völlig sinnlos, ebenso CHKDSK /R.
Security Erase mit der OCZ-Toolbox und fertig. 1x.


----------



## Knogle (20. Januar 2014)

Habe ich jedoch ohne Erfolg


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2014)

Okay - mehr hilft auch nicht mehr. Das wäre nur unnötiger Verschleiß - du hast mit Sicherheit mit der ganzen Überschreiberei schon soviel geschrieben, wie meine SSD in 2 Jahren an Schreibdaten bekommen hat.
Wenn du auch noch die aktuellste Firmware drauf hast, dann hast du alles Mögliche getan.
Falls du dir sicher bist, dass es mit HDD oder der alten SSD nicht zu den beschriebenen Fehlern kommt (und zwar wenn du *jetzt* eine Installation auf HDD oder die Agility machst), dann weg mit dem Teil.
Du musst dir natürlich sicher sein, dass es nicht irgendwo am Restsystem liegt - z.B. an einer simplen Sache wie dem Kabel -, sonst nützt dir eine neue SSD auch nicht viel.


----------



## mesx (20. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich glaube du hast alles User-Mögliche getan.
Sorry


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte noch etwas anmerken :
Längster Beitrag denn ich gesehen habe, das nächste mal solch lange Infos ausblenden lassen via Spoiler.


> OCZ Agility 3 [...] durch eine  OCZ Vetex 450 ersetzt , in der Hoffnung sie sei schneller was jedoch  nicht der Fall ist


Tipp, wende dich von OCZ ab, die sind nicht ohne Grund kürzlich Pleite gegangen, die besten Produkte kommen von "Samsung" und "Crucial".
Heutige SSD's unterscheiden sich bei der gefühlten Leistung quasi fast gar nicht, man muss schon messen um einen unterschied zu merken als Normaler Nutzer, gefühlt wird man wohl am ehesten wieder etwas beim Sata3 Nachfolger feststellen können.


----------



## Knogle (20. Januar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6083331 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte noch etwas anmerken :
> Längster Beitrag denn ich gesehen habe, das nächste mal solch lange Infos ausblenden lassen via Spoiler.
> Tipp, wende dich von OCZ ab, die sind nicht ohne Grund kürzlich Pleite gegangen, die besten Produkte kommen von "Samsung" und "Crucial".
> Heutige SSD's unterscheiden sich bei der gefühlten Leistung quasi fast gar nicht, man muss schon messen um einen unterschied zu merken als Normaler Nutzer, gefühlt wird man wohl am ehesten wieder etwas beim Sata3 Nachfolger feststellen können.


 Kann man da denn nix mehr machen?
Soll ich meine SSD zurueckschicken?

/e: naja die Agility hatte ich 2 Jahre und bereits ca. 16TB geschrieben und ueber 32TB gelesen und nur 1 ausrangierter Block und nie irgendwas wegen chkdsk


----------

